# Asian inspired keepsake box



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

I just finished a few keepsake boxes. This one is made with walnut and maple. The dividers are removable, velour fabric bottom and brass pin hinges. Finish is oil and polyurethane.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Looks good. Nice and clean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trentwilson43056 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dewood said:


> I just finished a few keepsake boxes. This one is made with walnut and maple. The dividers are removable, velour fabric bottom and brass pin hinges. Finish is oil and polyurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Maple and wenge....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice. Both of them. Tell me how you hinged the tops.


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes, very nice craftmanship - I especially like the oriental influence and the contrasting woods.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice work! What size are these?

David


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comments. The interior dimensions are roughly 7 1/2" X 9". The hinges are 1/8" brass rod stock cut into small pins. The lid and pins are fit into place during glueup. I made a mockup of the lid with scrap to determine where to drill the holes so the lid would clear the back but rest against the back when open. Precision drilling was shaky on my cheapy harbor freight drill press which has rediculous runout. I have made 13 boxes all together and will gift them to family.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

I know I said it looks good but man that really is an understatement. A lot of skill and patience right there. Wish I had that kind of skill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

sgibby88 said:


> I know I said it looks good but man that really is an understatement. A lot of skill and patience right there. Wish I had that kind of skill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Glenn54 (Jul 31, 2017)

awesome boxes! I like the pin idea...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

These are some very nice boxes. Well done. I like the rounded sides and the way that they give the box character. Excellent work.


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> These are some very nice boxes. Well done. I like the rounded sides and the way that they give the box character. Excellent work.




Thank you for your comment. I just got these boxes off in the mail yesterday to their new owners. Some of my nieces and cousins I think are in for a pleasant surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Very nice job mate! I'm going to have to plagiarize that just a bit...


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> Very nice job mate! I'm going to have to plagiarize that just a bit...




Feel free. I borrowed ideas for these boxes from another artist. I searched the web and looked at hundreds of boxes and based my creations on what I liked best. The design for the feet in some of my boxes sort of evolved by experimenting. I found that I could inlay the foot and sand it flush and further refine the shape after glueup. This one is my favorite.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> These are some very nice boxes. Well done. I like the rounded sides and the way that they give the box character. Excellent work.




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Dewood said:


> Feel free. I borrowed ideas for these boxes from another artist. I searched the web and looked at hundreds of boxes and based my creations on what I liked best. The design for the feet in some of my boxes sort of evolved by experimenting. I found that I could inlay the foot and sand it flush and further refine the shape after glueup. This one is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked that one the most too!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

wow the convex sides and the arch in the first box you posted , how did you shape the stock ?


----------



## Dewood (Jun 22, 2014)

GROOVY said:


> wow the convex sides and the arch in the first box you posted , how did you shape the stock ?




To create the curved sides the process starts at the tablesaw. The workpiece is run through with the blade tilted at a couple different angles standing on edge. I further refined the shape with lots of sanding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

